# How do i get email notifications?



## ricocheTT (Oct 24, 2009)

Hello, I've been setting up my preferences in the control panel and still I don't get emails notifying me of replies. This means i lose track of threads and then can't find them! am I doing something wrong? I also keep getting logged out.

thanks,

rik


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

User Control Panel>Board Preferences>Edit global settings>Users can contact me by e-mail: Yes

You need to click on 'Subscribe topic' at the bottom of the page for each thread you wish to be made aware of for new posts

If you keep getting logged out try clearing the cookies by clicking on 'Delete all board cookies' located in the bottom right of page


----------

